

New phenomenon is causing controversy across the music industry. - citricsquid
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/music-news/9367019/Maroon-5-and-the-new-phenomenon-baffling-the-music-industry.html

======
mooism2
Everything old is new again.

This sort of thing was mainstream in the 50s. British acts would record and
release cover versions of US hits months before the US record companies got
round to releasing the original versions in the UK.

